# Rookie Warre Hive-r but caught a new swarm - Queenless?



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Get a robber screen on and feed them 1:1. Do not use an entrance feeder. This time of year the feeder needs to be inside. It can be mason jar feeders sitting on some top bars with an empty box around, or a top feeder. They'll take syrup faster from a top feeder. Don't spill any syrup on the outside of the hive or you'll trigger robbing. Did I say you need a robber screen?

The syrup will encourage comb building. When they start building some comb you'll be able to figure out if there is a queen. 

Do you have another hive? Can you give them some comb with eggs? If they are queenless they'll make queen cells.

BTW, the recipe for 1:1 is on your sugar bag. You just have to read metric. Match the number of kilogram with the same number of liters.


----------

